# Parameterübergabe ohne Formular?



## heffernan (10. Jul 2006)

Hallo,

ich übermittle derzeit Parameter nur mit Hilfe von Forumularen und "requeste" sie auf der nächsten Seite. Wie bekommt man das mit Hilfe von Links hin? Bin in der Hinsicht noch ein ziemlicher Anfänger 

Mfg


----------



## RaoulDuke (10. Jul 2006)

Wenn du einen Link erzeugst müsstest du deine Werte als Parameter in der URL mitgeben. Dann werden Sie per GET übermittelt, ein POST wie beim Formular krigst du ja über nen Link so nicht hin.

Wenn du Struts benutzt geht das z.B. mit dem html:link Tag ganz einfach, wenn du alles von Hand machst müsstest du es manuell hinten an die URL des Links dranbauen, also z.B. http://localhost:8080/app/servlet?param1=test&param2=test

Aber so eine feste URL will man eigentlich nicht im JSP drinstehen haben.


----------



## heffernan (10. Jul 2006)

Das Problem ist, dass ich das eigentlich recht schön finde, wenn nicht alle Parameter in der URL stehen. Gibts keine andere Möglichkeit oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden und Struts schreibt das nicht in die URL?

Mfg


----------



## RaoulDuke (10. Jul 2006)

heffernan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem ist, dass ich das eigentlich recht schön finde, wenn nicht alle Parameter in der URL stehen. Gibts keine andere Möglichkeit oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden und Struts schreibt das nicht in die URL?
> 
> Mfg



Wenn du auf einen Link klickst geht das erstmal nur über die URL. 

Evtl. kann man auch per Javascript einen Link so bauen das er ein Formular mit Hidden Werten abschickt, aber das weiss ich leider nicht ob/wie das geht.


----------



## Guest (11. Jul 2006)

Macht doch aber keinen Sinn, die übergebenen Variablen im Klartext in die URL zu packen. Das muss auch anders gehen, zumindest sieht man das ja relativ selten.

Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee wie das sonst zu bewerkstelligen ist?


----------



## RaoulDuke (11. Jul 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Macht doch aber keinen Sinn, die übergebenen Variablen im Klartext in die URL zu packen. Das muss auch anders gehen, zumindest sieht man das ja relativ selten.
> 
> Hat wirklich niemand eine Idee wie das sonst zu bewerkstelligen ist?



Zeig mir mal nen Link auf den klicken kannst der Parameter anders als in der URL übergibt. Per Get geht es schlicht nicht anders, und ein geklickter Link ist nunmal ein HTTP Get, ausser du bastelst vielleicht irgendwas mit Javascript drumrum.

Und wenn man mal genau hinguckt sieht man das so ziemlich überall, nur das es an machen Stellen mit url rewriting bissl versteckt ist.


----------



## SlaterB (11. Jul 2006)

> nur das es an machen Stellen mit url rewriting bissl versteckt ist
was soll das denn heißen? entweder die Information ist klar zu sehen oder nicht drin, ein bisschen gibts da doch nicht 

> ein geklickter Link ist nunmal ein HTTP Get, ausser du bastelst  vielleicht irgendwas mit Javascript drumrum

ein geklickter Link könnte alternativ der Submit-Button eines Post-Forms sein, dann sieht man die Parameter nicht


----------



## RaoulDuke (11. Jul 2006)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > nur das es an machen Stellen mit url rewriting bissl versteckt ist
> was soll das denn heißen? entweder die Information ist klar zu sehen oder nicht drin, ein bisschen gibts da doch nicht



Ich hab "ein bissl versteckt" gesagt, in der Url Zeile ist es ja trotzdem. Es weiss vielleicht nicht jeder das ein /app/blahblah/xyz auch einem app.cgi?a=blahblah&b=xyz entsprechen kann wenn man rewriting verwendet.


----------

